# هيكل السـيارة .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (22 يوليو 2010)

هيكل السـيارة​[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]هذا البحث عبارة عن[/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]جزء من الباب الرابع[/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]من كتاب [/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]هيكل السيارة[/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي[/font]
** * * * * * * * * * * * **​تمهيد : 
لا يتوقف صلاحية استعمال المركبة على وجود محرك سليم وهيكل معدني جيد فقط، بل يعتمد أيضاً على أداء التركيبات العلوية للإطارات.
ومنذ اختراع المركبات الأولى التي كانت على هيئة عربات بدون حصان، وحتى تصميم سيارات الركوب الحديثة، فقد طرأ العديد من التغييرات في المركبات الآلية، لم يقتصر على تغيير مظهرها الخارجي فحسب، بل تعداه إلى استخدام مواد صنع جديدة وإلى إتباع أساليب حديثة في الإنتاج، حيث تنتج حالياً تصميمات متنوعة ومتعددة لنفس الطراز من السيارات. وتختلف سيارات ركوب الأشخاص عن سيارات الخدمة العامة (الحافلات والشاحنات وسـيارات النقل المفصلية وغيرها) في نوع وطريقة تكونها. ويزداد هذا الاختلاف مع مرور الزمن.
الإطارات في سيارات الركوب الحديثة لا نجدها كجزء حامل وقائم بذاته، فقد أصبح كل جزء إنشائي وكل مقطع من المقاطع الجانبية، وحتى تشكيل المظهر الخارجي تشارك جميعها في عملية التحميل (الدعم)، وقد أدي تصميم السيارة بهذا الشكل إلى تخفيف وزنها.
يتناول هذا الباب هيكل السيارة من حيث مكوناته الأساسية والإطار وجسم المركبة، وتركيب الأرضية (الجسم الأسفل للسيارة). ويتعرض إلى تشحيم الهيكل مع عرض مثال لتزييت وتشحيم السيارة.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يوليو 2010)

الاستاذ الدكتور الفاضل ahmedzhelmy
جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما تقدمونه لابنائكم من شباب المهندسين ، وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
الفت نظركم سيدي الكريم 
أن طرحكم للموضوع من حيث الشكل يخالف قواعد المنتدي ، حيث أن به إعلان ظاهر لمؤلفاتكم ، والاعلان يخالف قواعد الملتقي الا بالتنسيق مع الادارة .
واحتراما منا لشخصكم الكريم ، واعترافا بأهمية ما تقدموه ، فلن نحذف الموضوعين الاخيرين . 
برجاء أخذ هذا الامر في اعتباركم.
ولكم منا كل التقدير والاحترام والعرفان .


----------



## سمير شربك (22 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي للأخ عاطف 
وكل الشكر للدكتور أحمد 
مع رجاء وضع الكتاب كاملا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 يوليو 2010)

اخي شكرآ لك على الموضوع ولكن لم نشاهد سوى التمهيد يرجى نشر الكتاب لتعم الفائدة 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (24 يوليو 2010)

أولا انا بشكرك علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ثانيا وللاسف ان الرابط لايعمل ورجاء ضع رابط آخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.سعد نجم (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## chettouh17 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا سيدي الفاضل


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع جميل و لكنه عام قليلا موضوع بناء هيكل السيارة هو موضوع ضخم يحتوى بداخله العديد من العلوم الهندسية العديدة و سوف أطرح بعض عناوينها هنا Body-in-White, sheet metal advisor, Sheet metal design rules, Typical sections,


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك دكتور


----------



## 2030 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااا ليك يا دكتور وأشرف إني طالب في هندسة المطرية قسم السيارات - الكلية التي تدرس فيها


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاا


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## الصقر الحر (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (23 يناير 2012)

من أين يمكن الحصول على هذا الكتاب - أى دور النشر أو المكتبات.


----------

